# Cable identification



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone have any Idea who makes these cables. They were included in a parts lot I bought. What ends do they use if you know. 
Thanks for the help. Looks like 5/16 cable with larger end for bits


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry don't know how to,post multiple pics


----------



## Paul4813 (Nov 28, 2015)

My Spartan 100 cable looks just like that and I screw on the cutter with an allen screw


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Could be any number of manufacturers. That's a popular end.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like knock off Spartan bulb type ends. Could even be an old Spartan before "spar shine". If it's stiff I'd go with old Spartan. If it's more limber could be drain cables direct, Mytana. There was also a place called SSC cables. The end looks like a Spartan type 8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Bulb head. several manufacturers sold them.

SSC rebranded their drain cables department as Drain Cables Direct, so, same company.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> Bulb head. several manufacturers sold them.
> 
> SSC rebranded their drain cables department as Drain Cables Direct, so, same company.



Oh right. I forgot SSC became Drain Cables Direct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Found a box that said Drain cables direct. I'm assuming that's where it came out of. Where can I get the ends at. Looks like it may fit in my super vee


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Mr Plumber said:


> Found a box that said Drain cables direct. I'm assuming that's where it came out of. Where can I get the ends at. Looks like it may fit in my super vee



Drain Cables Direct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Just a weird end I don't understand the screw in the middle then the slot with holes on each side. Lol


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Mr Plumber said:


> Just a weird end I don't understand the screw in the middle then the slot with holes on each side. Lol



It's for a drop head attachment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

